# Avoid playmods.co.uk



## Slyboogy (Feb 28, 2016)

I have bought a Gateway 3ds on January 18th and contacted the reseller to cancel my order. He told me to decline the package so it would go back to him (Cyprus, Europe) for free. After about 2 weeks I contacted him and asked for my refund and he told me, that he has not received the package yet...
He is not responding to any of my mails anymore and I have now contacted VISA to get my money back...
Dont believe their lies about a "7-Days-100%-Money-Back-Guarantee". This shop is a scam!

Edit: If I could login to Shoptemp I would leave a negative review, but somehow the login is not working...


----------



## uglydude (Mar 10, 2016)

Hello Slyboogy,

I was wondering if Playmods ever got back to you?

I'm was hoping to purchase something from there, but these isn't a Paypal option so a bit weary.

Does anyone else have any feedback on Playmods

Many thanks in advance for any advice and feedback


----------



## Slyboogy (Mar 12, 2016)

No they still havent... I can provide you the emails if you dont believe me, but so far I havent heard from them for almost a month... Got in touch with VISA now and hope to get the money back that way!


----------



## Mazamin (Mar 12, 2016)

I bought a gw card 1 year ago from that site, seems strange
Oh, and if you want, I can sell you my gw card, like new, just contact me in PM


----------



## DaBlackDeath (Mar 12, 2016)

I bought a gw card and a month later the N2Elite (Amiiqo) Set.
No trouble but shipping took about 10-12 days to germany.


----------



## Slyboogy (Mar 14, 2016)

The shipping itself was not the problem!
My issue is that I still havent received my refund of 60€ after 2 months!
Money back guarantee my a**


----------

